

Programs that do this shouldn't be released - samdunne
http://i.imgur.com/CDh6A.png

======
tree_of_item
Programs that use a lot of CPU? How else do you think they're able to do all
that sophisticated analysis of your code that warrants a license purchase?

History is on their side anyway; 300% CPU loosely[0] means "using 3 cores",
and it's getting easier to get computers with more than that.

[0] [http://apple.stackexchange.com/questions/5329/what-does-
it-m...](http://apple.stackexchange.com/questions/5329/what-does-it-mean-when-
a-cpu-exceeds-of-cores-x-100)

------
sp332
What version are you running? Have you tried File->Invalidate Caches?

~~~
samdunne
Newest version. First run

